# DRP3



## Dgx (2. Januar 2015)

Habt ihr hierzu eine Idee?
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...-q-fan-und-ai-suite-3-fuktionieren-nicht.html
Gruß


----------



## Threshold (3. Januar 2015)

Ich würde glatt mal schauen ob es ein neues Bios für das Board gibt.


----------



## Dgx (3. Januar 2015)

Hab ich schon per Flashback installiert, daran kann es nicht liegen.
Gruß


----------



## Dgx (10. Februar 2015)

Bitte nochmal reingucken.


----------



## be quiet! Support (10. Februar 2015)

Hallo Dgx,

der 120mm Lüfter startet immer mit einer Drehzahl von ca. 850 (+/- Toleranz). 
Demnach sind die Drehzahlen normal.


Gruß,


Marco


----------



## Dgx (10. Februar 2015)

D.h der geht nicht unter 800? Der Lüfter ist dann das lauteste im ganzen PC. Könnt ihr mir den 140 mit 1500 dann eventuell verkaufen?
Gruß


----------

